#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Archicad: Πρόβλημα με το Archicad

## chriefth

Καλησπέρα σας,

Χρησιμοποιώ το Archicad για το σχεδιασμό και αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα:

π.χ. όταν κλικάρω πάνω σε ένα στοιχείο (τοίχος,πλάκα κτλ) συνήθως βγαίνει από δίπλα ενα παραθυράκι με το οποίο μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει rotate, αντιγραφα και κάποιες άλλες ενέργειες..δεν ξέρω τι έγινε και αυτό το παραθυράκι πια δεν το εμφανίζει.
Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος/κάποια για το πώς μπορώ να το επαναφέρω;

----------


## st2

στην μπαρα με τα εικονιδια το 15
που εχει ενα κερσορα και ενα τετραγωνο

----------


## chriefth

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου, αλλά μου αναφέρεις για ένα εικονίδιο "15" και τα υπόλοιπα. Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να το βρω. Θα μπορούσες να μου πεις το όνομα του εικονιδίου?

----------


## st2

:Χαρούμενος: εννοώ το δεκατοπεμπτο εικονιδιο απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια το Show/Hide tracker ελεγα

αλλά διάβασα ξανά το μηνυμα σου και δεν πρεπει να ειναι αυτό που ψάχνεις

δεν θυμαμαι και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος πως ξανα ενεργοποιεις αυτη τη ρυθμιση αλλα μια  λύση είναι να ανοιξεις το archicad και να επιλεξεις στο work enviroment το default  profile (ή κάποιο από τα αλλα που έχει) μην βαλεις το last used profile γιατι προφανως εχει κρατησει την ρυθμιση

----------

